# Who do you believe?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you think your local weather guy is more accurate then places like The Weather Channel? Right now our 7 day forecast is almost 70's and chance of rain. WC has us for the next 7 days barely getting us to mid 50's with rain for the same time.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont believe any of them. Weather Underground is where I go on my computer. I believe my Weather Bug app on my phone takes the info from there as well. If I want to know if it is going to rain, I look for colorful stuff on the radar screen and look at which way it is moving.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

They are all a bunch of liars. I wish I could be worng all the time, and still get paid for it. If you want to know what the weather is doing, step outside, otherwise, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

at least in my area i think the local guys are...esp with lake effect, that being said...many times i have plowed 6 inches of partly cloudy....not to knock my a certain local guy who has been doing it since i was in diapers ...but the old ...we can have a coating to and inch or two or three makes me laugh every time..


----------

